# This weeks lure: Canadian wiggler



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

So that's what the lure is!
I found one on the bank of the Dead river back in '91. It was the best lure for fresh in the river kings!
I lost it at Hamilton damn years ago.
I've been wondering for a long time what that lure was.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

waterwolf90 said:


> So that's what the lure is!
> I found one on the bank of the Dead river back in '91. It was the best lure for fresh in the river kings!
> I lost it at Hamilton damn years ago.
> I've been wondering for a long time what that lure was.


ive always heard a lot about them. Excited to use them. The wobble looked great on YouTube. Come on spring. I’ve seen them in Canadian shops but never here in the US.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

frenchriver1 said:


> Only issue I have with these lures is the weight, so fish carefully... Metal lure casts a mile...


Just curious why don’t you like long casting lures? One of my favorite trout lures is the kastmaster cause it launches like an artillery shell. I always feel like I cover more water that way. I know fishing banks can get tough with snags though.


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll never forget the bright silver 27lb king fresh from Lake Superior I caught on that lure.
I was near the end of a retrieve, reeling in fast to make another cast. The Wiggler was barely swimming in the surface film, about to lift free of the water.
Wham, this giant king just shot up and ferociously slammed the lure. Right in front of me, I got a good look for sure.
It was pretty much a topwater strike, the fish broke water.
It was awesome.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

waterwolf90 said:


> I'll never forget the bright silver 27lb king fresh from Lake Superior I caught on that lure.
> I was near the end of a retrieve, reeling in fast to make another cast. The Wiggler was barely swimming in the surface film, about to lift free of the water.
> Wham, this giant king just shot up and ferociously slammed the lure. Right in front of me, I got a good look for sure.
> It was pretty much a topwater strike, the fish broke water.
> It was awesome.


good to hear. Me burgundy said he uses those for Kings as well. I’ll be trolling mostly but I’d image I’ll be catching with them and spoonplugging as well. (Not at the same time). Pumped for this year! Can’t wait!!!!!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Just curious why don’t you like long casting lures? One of my favorite trout lures is the kastmaster cause it launches like an artillery shell. I always feel like I cover more water that way. I know fishing banks can get tough with snags though.


No issue with the castability, just a need to beware that your retrieve speed and water depth should be taken into consideration. Castability become an issue only when you are fishing the shoreline as exuberance can lead to disaster...


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

frenchriver1 said:


> No issue with the castability, just a need to beware that your retrieve speed and water depth should be taken into consideration. Castability become an issue only when you are fishing the shoreline as exuberance can lead to disaster...


yes my son is very good at casting into the trees. His nickname is captain tangle and snag.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Have a few Canadian trees to my credit also... My son likes to bet on which day of the fishing week I get my first pine pike.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Yeah I bring a lot of tackle on trips. It pretty much all comes with me. First thing I’ll be trying is 1 - spoonplug, 1- wiggler, and 1 - crawler harnesses (3 rods out total) We have fished the lake before and know some good spots. We usually go late June and this year it’s late May so not sure if the walleyes will be a bit shallower or in the same spot. We have a week to find out.


Dont be affraid to cast jerkbaits extremely shallow for walleyes in late may. When I say shallow I am talking 6 inches of water to 3 or 4 ft. Look for rocky/gravely shoreline and wind blown points. I think they like the warm water during mid day. 

My last trip to canada we went to a walleye lake that wasnt known for being a very good lake. Lots of people on websites said to bring frozen fish sticks for fosh dinners etc... the outfitter told stories of trolling thindersticks and rapalas in morning and evening then he said the rest of the day you could not catch a fish on lures. His advice was you absolutley had to have crawlers and a pink jighead and let it sit on bottom. The outfitter went on an on about how olastics and scented baits like gulp absolutely wouldnt work on this lake. He provided us a map of hotspots. His trolling tips were decent and accurate but we caught fish all day long on jerk baits it was incredible. Other people at the cabins were going out and catching 10-15 fish per boat. We slept in most days and went out at 10-2 on the afternoon and caught 80-120 walleye on jerkbaots in extremely shallow water. The outfitter acted like he didnt believe us. I think it killed him not to sell us $75 in worms that week.

We used small rapala rip stop jerkbaits and smaller husky jerks. Rip stop clown color was the best lure and husky jerk in a metallic green color with orange belly was next. The blue and chartreuse ripstops and metalic blue husky jerks with blue belly were producers too. Clown color was best though. Jerk them as aggressive and fast as you can....really seemed to fire up the walleye.


----------



## nam71 (Feb 24, 2020)

I used to troll with crawler harnesses at 1 mph down to .8 mph, I found that 1.5 - 1.8 mph seems to work best, I trolled for walleye on mullet & burt lake using the precision trolling app, at 1.5 mph when the season started, using a flicker minnow firetiger. when the water warmed above 50 deg. I switched to crawler harnesses. I put about 50-60 walleye in my boat. attached a picture of one days catch using the flicker minnow.
tight lines all


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Wigglers are made of metal and If you stop moving when trolling or casting they will sink to the bottom so be mindful of that!


----------

